
Science has found a way to extend the shelf life of cold milk 300% - prostoalex
http://qz.com/740959/science-has-found-a-way-to-extend-the-shelf-life-of-cold-milk-300/
======
Nzen
tl;dr sprayed pasteurized milk into a high pressure vessel with an
oscillating, sub-pasteurization temperature, for a fraction of a second. Kills
most bacteria, preserves taste. Milk lasts for 5 weeks, unopened.

~~~
gravypod
Much much more concise then the article. Thank you.

------
garyclarke27
Filtered milk already solved this problem, and sounds much easier and cheaper
than this new process. In UK normal filtered milk easy to find, but organic
filtered milk impossible to find, is v annoying. I always wonder why UK milk
tastes so much fresher and better than supposedly fresh milk in Southern or
Eastern Europe, anyone know why?

